# Biohacking



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

First was phreaking. After that was hacking. Now hacking is the cool thing; everyone wants to be a hacker. I see a book (and intriguing psychology news weblog) called Mind Hacks. The MIT 3 talk about hacking the Charlie Card and other "smart card" technology. Now, it's the "biohackers". Interestingly, I have heard of researchers developing "games" that are both educational and a research opportunity. They are targeted at, of course, gamers, with the intention of having some tutorial levels to educate the gamers on the rules of biochemistry, while the later levels are some of the very problems in biochem (and whatever other fields you might want to think of) that researchers face. The wisdom of the masses seems to be popular again. (Hmm, I was originally only asking about the article, but I seem to have meandered.) 

Amateurs are trying genetic engineering at home - Yahoo! News

What do you think of all this? Should these peoples' activities be restricted or monitored? Should they be allowed a free reign?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm a 'Mind' Hacker, and when I say mind ... I mean your brain.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

But I've encrypted my mind and set up a decoy. No way you could make up or down of anything you find in my mind, not without my willing decryption.


----------

